# Mancaves: Cigar Sanctuary on DIY Network



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

I've been reading and re-reading a bunch of threads on CS getting some ideas for a few weekend projects. Some of the humidors, poker tables, and cabinet conversions done by members of CS have turned out amazing and it has been awesome following their progress.

I have been reading up on all the tools I need and have started doing a bunch of research on what I need to get started with some small projects before taking on a bigger project. One of the resources I have used has been the DIY Network woodworking shows I have been recording to get a visual on some of the woodworking and finishing steps.

Long story short there is a show called "Mancaves" on the DIY Network (I have Time Warner Cable) Wednesday night at 9:30 eastern. This week they are building a cigar sanctuary complete with ventilation system, humidor, etc. As many posts as I have seen recently about building/converting humidors I figured you guys would like a heads up.

Here's the link to their website: http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/shows_dmcv/


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. Will Tivo this.:tu


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

set to record! thanks


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. :tu


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Totally recording this! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

I watched the first episode of this show. They did a fun Boston-themed "sports bar" in some guy's basement. I think that's been the only episode so far and that premiered many many months ago IIRC.

Definitely recording this episode though. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Wooo Hooo!! I'm set too. I was getting bored with the same episodes of the guys redoing the other guy's basement. Glad to see the series getting some momentum.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Very cool, thanks bro!

~Mark


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Now all I need is for these guys to come over and build it for me...me and power tools do not get along...:r

Very eager to see the show however. Nice find....:tu


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Will Tivo this.:tu


:tpd: Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

Will definitely be tuning in! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I'll be setting the DVR to record this one too.


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

I also should have noted that after the show airs they should have a section on the website that'll give you instructions on how to build the stuff they show.

Pretty much everything I've seen on DIY Network will have a supplies list, cut dimentions, and everything else you need to price out and build the project.

I saw one woodworking episode where they built a wine rack out of mohogany that was pretty nice looking. The case and the slats were all set 1/2" deeper than each other to give it a nice unique look. I wouldn't build it in the dimensions they did but may incorporate the concept into a bar with built in humidor type project.


----------



## tjwheels (Feb 19, 2006)

I have the DVR set. Thanks for the heads up. :ss


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

RenoB....i'm going to tape this and bring it over to your place and watch it in your Man Cave!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Just set it to TIVO. Thanks!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

can someone rip it off their tivo for me? we got rid of those stations last month dangit


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

that sounds pretty schweet. wish i had cable


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up:tu


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

DVR is set . I just watched an episode the other day for the first time , never even heard of the show before then . They did a NJ Devils themed cave for a police officer whose brother was killed in the line of duty . They even brought Ken Daneyko on the show to help out , he donated a couple nice framed jerseys for the walls . They made a killer table out of hockey sticks (idea taken) , made a custom sofa(another idea taken). I really dug this show . Now if only I had the space to do some of this stuff . Thanks for the tip on the show time . :chk


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

sweet!!!!!!!!!!! thanks for the heads up


----------



## ljh824 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. I would have been pissed if I missed it. I also saw the one they did for the friends in Boston. Cool as hell. If we actually had basements here in Florida, I'd love to do the same thing.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I'm with King James (as for no DIY)....if someone could put it on a DVD I would be glad to pay shipping and trade a few sticks for it.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Set my DVR... Thanks! :ss


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up!!! I am currently planning to convert one room in my house into a cigar man cave....I think I will put it on hold until I see this!


----------



## Wookieefoot (Dec 26, 2007)

No Tivo or DVR but I have it autotuned, LoL. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

looks like its a 30 minute show and on Wednesday. Check your local listings!


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Just set it to record. Hope the wife doesn't get pissed that I had to cancel American Idol. I think she had two things set to record at that time, so I chose to cut AI. I'll just play dumb when she asks about it!:ss "Huh?, What? What are you talking about? I dunno beats me! That things a piece of [email protected]!":mn


----------



## Wookieefoot (Dec 26, 2007)

Hrmm, what did you guys think? I like how they talked about what they used to humidify the humidor....:r

Also I was really looking forward to the ventilation section, the whole 10 seconds of it, but they didn't even mention what cfm the fans were. /shrug

Wasn't as informative as I thought it would be. Now I need to finish my mancave. 

Congrats to the guy though, awesome room. :tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

If you need ideas or help with the man cave smoke room, check this out:

http://www.ryandeyer.com/cigarroom/index.html


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

They didn't go into much detail , only a 30 minute show , needs to be an hour long . I wonder how good the seal on the cabinet humidor they built is ? CFM rating on the 2 exhaust fans would have been nice . I'd rather have a nice tv in the cave then an electric fire place though . Good show for some ideas . I'll be watching more episodes .


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Definitely would have been a better show at an hour. Maybe just a quick mention on how they routed the exhaust would have been good too. Now for the big honkin flat screen above the fireplace.:tu


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

I hope I get this channel.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Got it on my Tivo. I will be taking over one of the rooms in our house very soon.:chk


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> Definitely would have been a better show at an hour. Maybe just a quick mention on how they routed the exhaust would have been good too. Now for the big honkin flat screen above the fireplace.:tu


:tpd:

Not a lot of detail on the whole process and why various items were used. Making the show an hour probably would have been better. I think they usually put more detailed information on their website after the show airs, but I haven't checked. The room definitely needed a plasma above the fireplace and maybe some fine cigar art on the walls.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

King James said:


> can someone rip it off their tivo for me? we got rid of those stations last month dangit





White97Jimmy said:


> I'm with King James (as for no DIY)....if someone could put it on a DVD I would be glad to pay shipping and trade a few sticks for it.


Can some one, who recorded this, put it up on youtube or upload it on the Clubstogie facebook group?


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Watched it this morning while ironing my shirt in my man cave, a cold basement (don't laugh).

Great show. The best part was when the Goose wandered around smoking a cigar and broke that rocking chair. But the owner did make a statment that sums up my feeling on a cigar. It's like taking a little vacation, the world just kind of stops. Right on.

The room definitely needed a plasma and at least a little mini bar for scotch and an Absinthe service. The show was not very informative in terms of why use this fan over that fan etc.., but very entertaining.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Something just doesn't sound right about ironing a shirt in your man cave... :tu

I forgot to record it, hope it's on again.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

An hour would have been better, not enough details. All I could thinkwas - Where's the TV?? :ss

It's on again...
January 19 @ 12:00 PM
January 27 @ 12:00 PM
January 27 @ 2:30 AM


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I was also hoping for more detail. I guess with only a half hour though there isn't enough time. It really made me want to turn my office into a cigar lounge, but the old lady said, "no way".


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Mark C said:


> Something just doesn't sound right about ironing a shirt in your man cave... :tu


I know.... thats because it's really a man dungeon.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

dunng said:


> An hour would have been better, not enough details. All I could thinkwas - Where's the TV?? :ss


You all don't think positive enough he has live :chk entertainment each night.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

pretty crappy episode


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

yayson said:


> pretty crappy episode


:tpd: I didn't really get anything out of it either.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Had that been my humi, I would have asked for spanish cedar instead of mahogany. Plus it really only had a fiberboard frame. Don't know how effective it would be at humidifying or if it would warp with time. Other than that, what were they smoking at the end :r?


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Twill413 said:


> Had that been my humi, I would have asked for spanish cedar instead of mahogany.


I am pretty sure they are the same thing. Spanish Cedar is not actually in the cedar family because it is a deciduous tree. It also isn't from Spain.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Twill413 said:


> Had that been my humi, I would have asked for spanish cedar instead of mahogany. Plus it really only had a fiberboard frame. Don't know how effective it would be at humidifying or if it would warp with time. Other than that, what were they smoking at the end :r?


I'm pretty sure they were 3 different cigar he passed (Goose got the Cremosa j/k). I don't know what they were smoking, but the owner was really covering up the band on his stick. I think one looked like a white Gran Habano band, so maybe 3 Siglos.



Sawyer said:


> I am pretty sure they are the same thing. Spanish Cedar is not actually in the cedar family because it is a deciduous tree. It also isn't from Spain.


Spanish Cedar is a member of the Mahogany family.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

It was entertaining and I liked that they made the guy a custom humidor but most of the issues I wanted to see discussed were glossed over -- ventilation, odor removal, etc. Plus I don't think I would build a humi out of MDF. I use it all the time to refurbish arcade cabinets but it has some nasty toxins that I wouldn't want to leech into my stogies.

Now I just sit back and dream of the day when I'll have a basement again...


----------



## coffeemonkey (Mar 13, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> I am pretty sure they are the same thing. Spanish Cedar is not actually in the cedar family because it is a deciduous tree. It also isn't from Spain.


They aren't the same thing even though they are in the same family. Mahogany is not nearly as aromatic and is a fair bit denser than Spanish Cedar. I nice humidor could be made from Mahogany and lined with Spanish cedar.


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

I was a little surprised to see them use MDF as the case for the humidor as well. Is there any downside to this if you use a Spanish cedar veneer on the inside of the humidor to cover up all of the MDF? It seems like this would be relatively inexpensive to do.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

It wasn't a bad show but I'm with everyone here, they could have used some more details. I could put it on DVD but don't know the legalities of doing so - I know there's a lot of markets that don't even get the DIY network.

Did anyone else notice the rectangular cuts in the bottom/back of the humi? Was that for a large humidification device? 

I'm thinking that it might be ok to make on out of MDF since it was lined on the inside and out with Spanish Mahogany, and there was also a pretty thick layer of contact cement between the SM and the MDF. I'm not saying that it would last 20 years or anything, but I would think if you stored the sticks at 65%, it might just work. Aren't some larger humi cabinets made with MDF cores and veneer overlay? 

I've made several MDF based projects in the past, and haven't had any issues related to humidity - and yes, in Arkansas it can get pretty humid. It could at least provide someone with a several year storage solution while they build the custom super duper ultra mega humidor of badassity out of solid wood. :ss


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> Had that been my humi, I would have asked for spanish cedar instead of mahogany. Plus it really only had a fiberboard frame. Don't know how effective it would be at humidifying or if it would warp with time. Other than that, what were they smoking at the end :r?


From what I've been told and read the MDF they used to construct the cabinet is one of the most stable sheet goods available , just dont get it wet , humidity is fine but if that basement floods , it will blow up like a balloon .


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

The owner of that house obviously was not a CS member. First of all, did you see the "stocked" humi at the end? What an embarrassment. He had like two 1/2 empty boxes in there. This for a guy who according to his daughter and wife smokes everyday? I'm not buying it. Someone needs to find that guy and tell him about this site and the devils site.

Also, I think the humi was a piece of crap. Come on, lined with veneer? A sponsored show couldn't even spring a couple hundred bucks to actually line it with some decent thickness wood?

I have to admit though that I did like the stone wall, but like everyone else said already that room is useless without the flat screen over the fireplace.

<Rant Over>

:chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

tchariya said:


> RenoB....i'm going to tape this and bring it over to your place and watch it in your Man Cave!


Don't forget to bring a bucket of KFC Extra Crispy and a six pack of Schlitz.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

cbsmokin said:


> The owner of that house obviously was not a CS member. First of all, did you see the "stocked" humi at the end? What an embarrassment. He had like two 1/2 empty boxes in there. This for a guy who according to his daughter and wife smokes everyday? I'm not buying it. Someone needs to find that guy and tell him about this site and the devils site..
> 
> <RANT Over>
> 
> :chk


Thats because showing his "actual" collection would probably get the Federalis knocking on his door. :2


----------



## ljh824 (Oct 14, 2007)

I was extremely dissappointed. They didn't go into any detail. The episodes with those college friends from Boston last four or five episodes and was extremely detailed. I also thought the room could have been better. Maybe a flat screen, etc. Very dissappointed.


----------



## Wookieefoot (Dec 26, 2007)

How many square feet do you think that room was? It looks almost identical to my future mancave.


----------



## moviewithnotitle (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't get this channel on my cable system (darn cablevision) so I was not able to watch....booo! I have always viewed these shows as a brainstorm for myself and future projects. It's a good way to get the juices flowing and serve as a guide for your actual project. I think the tutorial if you will about the Cigar Room by Ryan was AWESOME! Huge props to him and the wealth of information that can be had form his website. 

on a related note...I asked the wife about building one of these when we get a house and I got "that look" so I am guessing I will have to try harder. I may go for the computer/hobby/cigar room approach! I'll keep you all posted in the next few years if it happens. 

Anyone know if the episode is available online to view?


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

Perhaps some of you would do well to ask Bob Staebell or the guy who makes Avallos what goes into making a cabinet humidor. You would be suprised to learn that most of a humidor is constructed with MDF due to the fact that solid wood tends to warp. Ny understanding from Bob is that the only solid piece of wood is the door/s., and these aren't cheap humidors by any means.

The veneer doesn't need to be too thick in order to do the job, and if it is high quality veneer and applied properly, it looks quite good and does the job well. That is unless you want to drop a few thousand dollars just on a 1 inch thick piece of tiger eye maple big enough to do the top of your cabinet, only to see it warp after 6 months.

And why fill your humidor with huge amounts of spanish cedar? A thin layer is all you need. Your active humidification system is what primarily keeps things steady. You don't need a lot of cedar to balance out the humidity.

Just saying, you'd might be surprised what actually goes into making a high quality cabinet humidor.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

tandblov said:


> Perhaps some of you would do well to ask Bob Staebell or the guy who makes Avallos what goes into making a cabinet humidor. You would be suprised to learn that most of a humidor is constructed with MDF due to the fact that solid wood tends to warp. Ny understanding from Bob is that the only solid piece of wood is the door/s., and these aren't cheap humidors by any means.
> 
> The veneer doesn't need to be too thick in order to do the job, and if it is high quality veneer and applied properly, it looks quite good and does the job well. That is unless you want to drop a few thousand dollars just on a 1 inch thick piece of tiger eye maple big enough to do the top of your cabinet, only to see it warp after 6 months.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of what you said, but MDF is not the only option, just the cheapest option. You can use plywood which is more dimensionally stable than MDF. Agreed that you probably would't want to use solid figured wood to make the shell, but you can use a low grade solid wood and veneer a figured wood on top of that. You don't have to use sawdust and glue.

The big problem I have with MDF and plywood, is that it will off-gas for a long time, a lifetime even. One of the components of the resin is formaldehyde. I don't know about the rest of ya, but I don't want formaldehyde in my smokes. If you have to use MDF or Plywood, there are low and emission free products available, but I'm betting they cost a pretty penny.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

/shameless self promotion

check out the CS-style mancaves

www.ryandeyer.com/cigarroom


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> I am pretty sure they are the same thing. Spanish Cedar is not actually in the cedar family because it is a deciduous tree. It also isn't from Spain.


Just noticed your avatar. The Cheat, right on!


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

Just spent the last 10 minutes browsing the DIY website looking for more info on the Cigar Sanctuary episode. Found nothing. Maybe I didn't look in the right places, but I too am disapointed with the lack of info during the show.
First and last time I waste my time watching that series.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

jkorp said:


> Just noticed your avatar. The Cheat, right on!



Meh!


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

Chico57 said:


> Just spent the last 10 minutes browsing the DIY website looking for more info on the Cigar Sanctuary episode. Found nothing. Maybe I didn't look in the right places, but I too am disapointed with the lack of info during the show.
> First and last time I waste my time watching that series.


They've finally posted before and after pics along with a short write-up on the site. I'm hoping some plans for the humidor pop up on there some time in the near future. I've talked myself into building that humidor but making it a little more fancy. I almost think I would prefer two upper and two lower doors as opposed to two really tall doors.

I'll post a reply to this thread with a link if they ever get some detailed plans up.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Here are the dates the show will be rerun on DIY Network

January 27, 2008 12:00 PM Eastern 
January 27, 2008 10:30 PM Eastern 
January 28, 2008 2:30 AM Eastern 
March 02, 2008 1:30 PM Eastern

http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/shows_dmcv/episode/0,3110,DIY_28997_54874,00.html


----------



## JJVaughn (Sep 10, 2007)

Where is the section on how to convince your wife to let you build a cigar room?

THAT would be a how-to show worth watching.


----------



## chupacabrah (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got a shed in the back yard I'm going to convert to a mancave.....ghettofied with minimal power, exhaust fan(s), some type of heat (kerosene or wood burning), and a poker table. surrounded by jeep axles and miscellaneous parts, :r


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

JJVaughn said:


> Where is the section on how to convince your wife to let you build a cigar room?
> 
> THAT would be a how-to show worth watching.


My wife has already agreed to let me do it - I just have to buy her a house first (and refinish the kitchen with granite counter tops). I'll invite everyone over when it's finished in 2012! :ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Just watched it and I agree with the above posts that it was pretty superficial. What's up with the plants? Plants? No hi-def TV? No refrigerator? No sports memorabilia on the wall? No sound system? No game console? Looked more like a dungeon.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> My wife has already agreed to let me do it - I just have to buy her a house first (and refinish the kitchen with granite counter tops). I'll invite everyone over when it's finished in 2012! :ss


Yeah I put my foot down with my wife. After the divorce the house was all mine and she had a pile of money with little piles coming to her every month. This is a friggin expensive mancave! :r May take you a little longer to get yours Caddo but it will be much cheaper than mine. :ss


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

They finally added a write-up on the exhaust fan installation here: http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/hi_basement/article/0,2037,DIY_13902_5803808,00.html

I sent them an e-mail last month asking if they were going to do a write-up on building the humidor. They responded today and said that they will not be adding instructions for building the humi to their site.


----------

